# African Dwarf Frogs and Water Changes



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a 15 gal with 5 ADFs, 1 Burmese mountain shrimp, 3 applesnails, and 2 clown plecos (juvies at 1.5" a piece). All except the shrimp are extremely heavy poopers. I do a water change of almost all the water once a week. I just leave enough in the tank so the fish are still covered. I have done this for the frogs for over one year and they are fine with it. The snails seem to be ok too and the shrimp lived in this tank for 6 months with no negative effects either. The frogs have spawned several times. It takes this much water change to get all the poop off the gravel. Now my question is will the clown plecos be ok in the long run? They have gone through these water changes 6 times so far and seem to be ok. They are growing, out going and eat like pigs. But I know that water changes in this amount is not recommended for fish, but I believe needed in this tank for sanitary reasons. The clowns like the same set up that the frogs do, pond like athmosphere, slow moving water. I have lots of driftwood in this tank and after one year it still leaks tannins.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Only change about 20-30% of the water each week. clowns love driftwood, but can b e pretty territorial over their piece. just make sure everybody has their own. you can boil the wood for a while to get some of the tannins out, unless you like the tannins, which will decrease ph. clown plecos being from S. america may like that. plecos also poop alot.


----------

